# I just wanted to introduce myself



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

I have been posting in OLive for a while now, but finally just got fed up with all the baiting and half-truths. Anyway, I decided last week to split that scene and look for a new place to just talk Blazers. Since I'll be posting in here (if that's okay with the mods), I just wanted to introduce myself and say hello.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Ah Maxie,

You have finally learned to stay away from the hole. Welcome!

-CG


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

i know you maxie. i use to use olive also. my name was beastinyous and before that it was beasitfools. I got booted off there for having a sense of humor or trying to be funny. I just got sick of the fact that anybody could have u booted for anything, and the fact that if you said anything a little offensive as to not offend the 12 year olds, you were gone.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

I'm a slow learner; I should have made this move long ago. I just couldn't stand fighting all the same fights over and over and over. It seems that everyone that ends up at OLive is someone that gets kicked out of here.

If you have any tips for being well-received here, I'm all ears (or more accurately, eyes).

Cheers!


----------



## WebZen (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm new here to, didn't really post in OLive forum but have browsed there over the years. A bad place for serious discussion. And I am sure most of us have heard of MaxieP from those Quick chats, they always ask your questions. Welcome to the BBB.net forum. :ghug:


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

tradetheo said:


> i know you maxie. i use to use olive also. my name was beastinyous and before that it was beasitfools. I got booted off there for having a sense of humor or trying to be funny. I just got sick of the fact that anybody could have u booted for anything, and the fact that if you said anything a little offensive as to not offend the 12 year olds, you were gone.



Hey Beastinyous! Certainly I remember you! It's nice to see someone I have conversed with in the past. You hit on the other bone I have to pick with that place. The mods would let trolls run wild and if you gave them any grief, you got the boot as well.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome...made my move awhile back form ESPN which was only slightly better then Olive IMO, hopefully you'' enjoy your time here as I have. 

The Blazer :swammi: predicts you will.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

maxiep said:


> Hey Beastinyous! Certainly I remember you! It's nice to see someone I have conversed with in the past. You hit on the other bone I have to pick with that place. The mods would let trolls run wild and if you gave them any grief, you got the boot as well.


so far no trolls in here. even though it was funy sometimes to make fun of them, it did get annoying. this place is alot better. you'll like it.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey MaxieP....welcome to the board. I made the move a few months ago. You may have noticed that I'm rarely there anymore (except for the Quick Chats and of course my little information request). 

Welcome! Make yourself comfortable. This board isn't perfect.....but there is much more of a middle ground here I find. And of course there's no poster named "JusttheFactsJack"...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Man, you have no idea how much more you'll end up liking this site more than O-Live. I'm surprised any reasonable poster even goes there anymore. Regardless, welcome to the family.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Welcome to the board. Don't feel shy to post your opinions. Have fun!


----------



## Phatguysrule (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey maxiep, I think you'll like this forum much better. You always brought the level of conversation up a lot at Oregonlive, I'm glad I'll still be able to chat with you here.

:cheers:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Welcome to our community. Hope you enjoy it!

Rule to remember here: Don't say anything bad about Sabonis.

....at least not while CFFI is on duty! :cowboy:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

maxiep said:


> If you have any tips for being well-received here, I'm all ears (or more accurately, eyes).


Tips? I don't know... weigh in with your honest two cents and don't get upset to the point of making things personal if someone disagrees with you. Just the way that you've introduced yourself makes me think you'll have no problems figuring out the dynamics here. Welcome on board!

STOMP


----------



## LO_Blazers (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello there Maxiep. Nice to have you with us. You might know me somewhere else as lake_blazer.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Welcome to the party. It's gonna be a rough season. Stay strong.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Welcome to the best Blazer posting board on the net, I am sure that you are going to love it here. I use to post over on Oregonlive and it was such a joke. This group is much more informed and yes it is true that we all don't agree on everything, but we're all Blazer fans!

Again, welcome and enjoy this site........you won't need to find another site for a Blazer forum!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to bbb.net.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Welcome aboard.... we hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

hey max I am a olive transfer they dont put up with bs on this board you will love it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Welcome aboard!

When you have a moment, be sure to read through the Rules thread. That explains everything you need to know about posting here.

You'll find this is the best place to talk Blazers on the web.

Again, welcome!


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

Welcome to BBB.net. Be sure to read the sticky thread about our annual Blazer Bash which will be held in April. By then we will have seen many glimpses of this team's future and we will be full of optimism. 

SB


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Strangely, and for no apparent reason, I've always associated your moniker with the term, maxi-pad.

At any rate, welcome. :yes:

AtlantaBlazerMan


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Dang, I'm slow! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Please allow me to introduce myself 
I'm a man of wealth and taste 
I've been around for a long, long year 
Stole many a man's pretzel and beer

And I was 'round when Mo Cheeks
Had his moment of doubt and pain 
Made damn sure that PatterNash 
Washed his hands and sealed his fate 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guess my name 
But what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game 

I stuck around The Rose Garden
When I saw it was a time for a change 
Killed Rasheed and his ministers 
D.A. screamed in vain 

I rode a volvo 
to the parking lot
When the traffic raged 
to find a parking spot

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah 
Ah, what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah 
(woo woo, woo woo) 

I watched with glee 
While our kings of the court
Fought for ten years 
to shed their jailblazer image
(woo woo, woo woo) 

I shouted out, 
"Who killed Blazermania?" 
When after all 
It was Damon and Sheed
(who who, who who) 

Let me please introduce myself 
I'm a man of wealth and taste 
And I laid traps for Laker fans 
Who get killed before they reached Portland 
(woo woo, who who) 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah 
(who who) 
But what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby 




(who who, who who) 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah 
But what's confusing you 
Is just the nature of my game 
(woo woo, who who) 

Just as every cop is a criminal 
And all the sinners saints 
As heads is tails 
Just call me The happy fat guy 
'Cause I'm in need of some restraint 
(who who, who who) 

So if you meet me 
Have some courtesy 
Have some sympathy, and buy me nachos
(woo woo) 
Use all your well-learned politesse 
Or I'll never buy you a beer, um yeah 
(woo woo, woo woo) 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guessed my name, um yeah 
(who who) 
But what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game, um mean it, get down 
(woo woo, woo woo) 

Woo, who 
Oh yeah, get on down 
Oh yeah 
Oh yeah! 
(woo woo) 

Tell me baby, what's my name 
Tell me honey, can ya guess my name 
Tell me baby, what's my name 
I tell you one time, you're to blame 

Oh, who 
woo, woo 
Woo, who 
Woo, woo 
Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Oh, yeah 

What's my name 
Tell me, baby, what's my name 
Tell me, sweetie, what's my name 

Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Oh, yeah 
Woo woo 
Woo woo


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Most welcome. 

I never listen to anyone's advice, so I'll take the opportunity to impart something you're sure to ignore. 

This place is full of the smartest Blazer fans, so you've got to be on your toes. The biggest trap folks around here fall into - and I've fallen into it more than my fair share - is believing something, posting it as God's honest truth, and then being reluctant to change his/her mind when presented with overwhelming evidence to the contrary. Back up your points with statistics, anecdotes, quotes... whatever you can find. And if you find yourself overruled by information you didn't know, had forgotten, or overlooked, say so, and move on. We'll still love you in the morning. And even at best, you won't convince everyone, but you will engender respect and raise the intelligence level of the conversation. I like to think I do that, on my good days. Again, welcome - I've been here a few years, and this place only gets better. 

Public Defender 

_(oh, and be careful of those guys who put their names at the end of every post - you've got to wonder if they've got some kind of ego complex going on, that they need to see their names both at the side and bottom of every post  )_


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

bump 

STOMP


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

And O'live was never the same again...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Hah, even ABM connected the dots on Maxiep's nickname. eace:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Hah, even ABM connected the dots on Maxiep's nickname. eace:


So now we have a community mod trolling our site just to bait Maxiep's friends by insulting him when he's not allowed to post here to defend himself?

Yeah, this board's a class act allright.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> So now we have a community mod trolling our site just to bait Maxiep's friends by insulting him when he's not allowed to post here to defend himself?
> 
> Yeah, this board's a class act allright.


No doubt that Mods should be above namecalling but it is sort of ironic that ABM was a mod at the time he said the exact same thing

STOMP


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

It's like deja vu all over again...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Stomp, you should probably take the link to youtube out of your sig since technically it's spamming


----------

